# Char-Griller Smokin Pro-Mods Complete W/Qview



## toxie (Sep 21, 2009)

Got the mods completed...

Replaced OEM thermometer with two that can be calibrated. Removed and plugged old thermometer hole.


New wheels all the way around. 10" air filled...


New hook hangers and added a grommet for temp probe.


Gaskets on the sides. Made my own "Z" channel.


Gasket on front and added exhaust vent.


Gasket on back of hood.


Added basket to SFB.


Tuning plates and damper.



Used high temp RTV on all seams and shimmed the hood hinges with extra washers to take out the slop. She is ready to season.

Any tips on seasoning? I'm going to use bacon grease. The instructions I have is below. Should I heat before coating with oil or oil before heating grates the first time?

Thanks!!

_Cure GRILL prior to your initial use to protect the exterior finish and to prevent unnatural flavors to your first meals. Heat_
_grates to 300* for 30 minutes. _
_(A) Lightly coat ALL INTERIOR SURFACES (including GRILLS, GRATES, and INSIDE of_
_BARREL) with vegetable oil.(spray veg. oil works best but do not use near hot coals or fire). _
_(B) Build a medium size fire on_
_the FIRE GRATE. _
_(C) After coals ash over, spread out coals, replace COOKING GRATE, close LID and burn at 250* for two hours. Re-coat GRATES and return to grill at 200* for 2 hours. Your GRILL will then be ready for use._


----------



## hemi (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like yer set on go.. Hemi..


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like you did a great job...


----------



## bass28in (Nov 10, 2011)

Any update since '09? Have you found a tuning plate configuration that works best? I plan on doing most of those mods to my Smokin' Pro. It would be great if I can minimize my R&D time with the tuning plates since you have already done it. No sense in reinventing the wheel.


----------

